# Configuring NAS to my home network



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, so here I have a problem. I bought a D-Link DNS-320 NAS. Below is the scheme how my network is setup.







Now I have devices with three different Subnet masks and gateways:

PC has one
NAS has a different
and HTPC/Laptop via WLAN have another.

How can I set it up so that I can access the NAS from all locations and map the drives + DLNA?

I tried changing the NAS to the same subnet and gateway as the PC, but lost access to the nas, had to restore it to dhcp instead of static ip.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 9, 2013)

Change the GB ethernet switch with the router.  The router as the first step will create it's own network, so you can have one subnet for all of your devices.


----------



## dir_d (Jan 9, 2013)

Any reason why you want them all on different subnets? The easiest would be to do what the above poster said then just mount the Nas Drives to the devices.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

The reason it's setup like that, is the layout of the apartment.
The switch is in an electronics cabinet in the entry to the apartment. The router is in the living room on the other end of the house.
All devices needing wlan are used in the living room or just next to it. If I put the router in the cabinet, I lose a lot of the signal in the other end.

I don't want them to be in different subnets, I'd prefer them to be in the same one if I can

The switch is an A-Link SD8G, which to my knowledge can't be configured. Router is a Buffalo WHR-G300N with internal antennas. Buffalo also only supports 10/100 speeds.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2013)

Inioch said:


> The reason it's setup like that, is the layout of the apartment.
> The switch is in an electronics cabinet in the entry to the apartment. The router is in the living room on the other end of the house.
> All devices needing wlan are used in the living room or just next to it. If I put the router in the cabinet, I lose a lot of the signal in the other end.
> 
> ...



Does your ISP allow/give multiple IP's from the modem?


----------



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does your ISP allow/give multiple IP's from the modem?



They give 5 dynamic IP's, no chance for a static IP in this connection.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you able to run additional cables?

Having everything behind the router will make sharing and configuration easier.






If not, will figure out another way.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 9, 2013)

Umm, One thing, first if your ISP is assigning an External IP.. If you can get more than one ok, but your computer will receive an external IP (Example: 66.90.214.56), so you won't be able to communicate with the router receiving maybe: 66.90.214.57.. except if the ISP is a router. If so, you just need it to use the DHCP of the ISP to all hardware and get the Wireless as an access point and beeing a switch (disable DHCP, and put static IP)

Your picture wouldn't work as your receiving only external IP on NAS and Computer, if the ISP can do like that..


If not, get a small router to put after the ISP, then your Wireless, disable DHCP but put static address. You'll be fine!

something like this


----------



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

Jizzler said:


> Are you able to run additional cables?
> 
> Having everything behind the router will make sharing and configuration easier.
> 
> ...



Can't run wires from the router to the switch. Cables run inside walls and don't think it'll work. I'll try working it out like that in a bit, still limited to 10/100 speeds from the router like that.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Umm, One thing, first if your ISP is assigning an External IP.. If you can get more than one ok, but your computer will receive an external IP (Example: 66.90.214.56), so you won't be able to communicate with the router receiving maybe: 66.90.214.57.. except if the ISP is a router. If so, you just need it to use the DHCP of the ISP to all hardware and get the Wireless as an access point and beeing a switch (disable DHCP, and put static IP)
> 
> Your picture wouldn't work as your receiving only external IP on NAS and Computer, if the ISP can do like that..
> 
> ...



This looks reasonable. Can even a cheap DHCP between the isp and switch still deal the necessary ip's to all clients? I'd still prefer a solution where I don't have to purchase more gear.

I should probably add, that the router is running dd-wrt.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, even a cheap router is enough to hand out IPs to computer and router internet traffic, though some cheap routers can't handle high speed internet connection.  But if you internet connection speed is under ~25Mb/s you shouldn't have to worry about the router limiting your speed.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, even a cheap router is enough to hand out IPs to computer and router internet traffic, though some cheap routers can't handle high speed internet connection.  But if you internet connection speed is under ~25Mb/s you shouldn't have to worry about the router limiting your speed.



I have 50/10 Mb/s connection. I'm trying to configure it now with the router first, but have a difficult time getting it to be found on the network with dhcp or static ip.


----------



## Inioch (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, finally got it working with the router first. I guess I'll just have to live with the lower speeds and crappier wlan for now. I'll have to upgrade the router at some point.

Only gettin 10/8 MB/s speeds for now, windows shows networking utilization at 80-95%.

Set the NAS to have a static ip, inside the range the router deals to the dhcp clients. Working like that for now.


----------

